# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Tonights Quiz

## erli

Sorry Guys, due to unforseen circumstances, I am unable to play the part of Quizzy tonight. So sorry for the short notice, I hope someone will be able to take my place. :Frown:

----------


## changilass

Quiz back on again, Golach kindly agreed to step in at the last minute :Grin:

----------

